

Tool of the Day: Get Your Ideas Reviewed on Idea Roulette - greengirl512
http://www.usefultools.com/2011/01/get-your-ideas-reviewed/

======
ambirex
Its an interesting idea, but unqualified advice isn't as useful as knowing the
background of the person reviewing giving you feed back.

When you ask for feedback on HN you can look at the history of the person
offering you advice.

Perhaps adding a background field might help.

